# Registration Number?



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my first time owning a pure bred dog. I have Casey's pedigree papers listing her CKC registration number, as well as her parents and their registration numbers. I am wondering if there is a comprehensive online database where I can look up her parents to see what they were like?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

CaseysMom said:


> This is my first time owning a pure bred dog. I have Casey's pedigree papers listing her CKC registration number, as well as her parents and their registration numbers. I am wondering if there is a comprehensive online database where I can look up her parents to see what they were like?


breeders can help you here but I found a huge amount of info and links at

www.offa.org ! happy checking


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For looking up parents and other relatives to see what they look like, go to the Havanese Gallery (http://www.havanesegallery.hu). You do not need her registration number for this, but her registered name instead. Add her to the database (save your the code that it will give you because there is NO human help available to change the info after you've uploaded it), and it will ask you for her parents' names and info. It should populate the pedigree for you.


----------

